# Your first pair



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

A post on the IBC facebook page put this in my head.

Post pictures of your first pair, what colors were they? What tail type? How long ago was your first spawn? Was it successful?


My first pair was Multicolors (big surprise there huh?). The female I believe was an import fish that Jenn V brought to our show for auction and the male was a 1st place winner in his class at the GABBA show. I can't remember who his breeder was :-? 

The male's name was Sid Vicious and the female was Nancy (haha..get it Sid and Nancy.. get it?? ??... y'all are probably too young).

Anywhooo.. I set up the spawn last summer approximately around late June. The pair was amazing. I introduced them and the very next morning they were spawning. There were well over 200 fry in the nest.

Unfortunately I underestimated exactly how much time the fry needed and none survived. Also last summer my dog, Bella, had a disc in her spine rupture and I had to take care of her round the clock, teaching her how to walk again last summer so unfortunately my fish fell to the wayside.

Unfortunately right after being removed from the spawn tank Sid got ich. Despite my best efforts to treat it he didn't make it  Nancy also died last year when a bacterial infection wiped out half of my sorority.

Here's Sid:


















Here's Nancy:


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww im so sorry for the loss! And they are so pretty! Im sure it was hard for you.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

First spawn was is November 2010. I'm a newbie  It was between Harlequin, a blue marble DT and Yun, a blue marble ST female. It was unsuccessful >_< He bubblenested and they never embraced.. so is this even considered a spawn? LOL. My first semi successful spawn was between Helios and Artemis, both Yellow marble HMPK. They spawned and I actually had a few fry hatch, but they didn't make it past a few days


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> First spawn was is November 2010. I'm a newbie  It was between Harlequin, a blue marble DT and Yun, a blue marble ST female. It was unsuccessful >_< He bubblenested and they never embraced.. so is this even considered a spawn? LOL. My first semi successful spawn was between Helios and Artemis, both Yellow marble HMPK. They spawned and I actually had a few fry hatch, but they didn't make it past a few days


Oh poor fry. What did they die from?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

My first were a pair of cambodian halfmoons. I got them back in August 2010 from Victoria Stark. They were a beautiful pair but the male wasn't a good breeder at all. He never blew a bubblenest or anything. He would just fight with the female. So yeah needless to say, my first spawn was unsuccesful. I lost the male shortly after the spawning attempt due to dropsy and the I lost the female a few weeks after. Here are a couple of pictures....

Blaise

 


Cerise


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I remember that pair  I think I sent you food cultures. Wow.. it seems like so long ago.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yup you sent me the VE.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh poor fry. What did they die from?


I'm sure it was partly due to the fact that Helios wasn't in prime health to begin with, but I wanted to try before he passed. Ugh still upsets me when I think of his loss :'( Other factors contributing to the fry death could be poor water quality per chance?? It's hard to say since they passed sooooo soon after hatching. Didn't even become free swimming!


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

My first pair... they didn't have cameras back then. Well, not digital cameras anyway.

The first pair that I spawned was in 1989, and was a red DT pair given to me by IBC champion breeder Ed McGehee. Ed came in to the pet shop that I worked at to buy frozen brine shrimp, and we started talking. The next week, he brought me several nice bettas, including a cellophane male, a melano male, a huge blue female, and a pair of red DTs. Those reds are still the nicest red bettas I've ever seen. No iridescence at all.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> I'm sure it was partly due to the fact that Helios wasn't in prime health to begin with, but I wanted to try before he passed. Ugh still upsets me when I think of his loss :'( Other factors contributing to the fry death could be poor water quality per chance?? It's hard to say since they passed sooooo soon after hatching. Didn't even become free swimming!


ohh im sorry. Well you will get a successful spawn soon, (if you havent already.


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

great idea for a thread!!

I know I have pictures somewhere I will have to dig them up later!! My first spawn was about 5 years ago. The male was a red marble crowntail named Pedro and the female was a red cambodian crowntail named Apple. They spawned really fast, Pedro had a HUGE nest. There were well over 200 eggs in the nest, got lots of little fry, but like 1fish2fish I also severely underestimated the amount of care and attention they would need and none of them made it past 2 weeks old! It was a great learning experience though!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I got started with bubblenesters with paradisefish many years ago. Their spawning method and raising the fry is almost identical to bettas. My first hm pair was a blue butterfly male and a very high contrast color dark marble female. I have pictures of them somewhere.


----------

